# neueinsteiger in sachen echolt



## planlos13 (30. Mai 2007)

servus,
wahrscheinlich wurde die frage schon 1000 mal gestellt, aber naja.
ich angele hauptsächlich im rhein und wollte mir ein einfach verständliches echolot in der preisklasse um die 300€ zulegen.

welches könnt ihr mir empfelen ???


----------



## Wattwurm62 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: neueinsteiger in sachen echolt*

Moin.. Nimm ein Cuda 138,168 oder 242. Da machste nichts verkehrt. Ich habe mir ein 242 komplettset gekauft, mit Batterie, Ladegerät, Tasche, Geberhalter. Hat 280 € gekostet. Kannste ja mal anschauen. Hier der Link meines Dealers bei E-Bay:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Echolot-EAGLE-Cu...328QQihZ013QQcategoryZ384QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Schau mal in dem Shop nach...


----------



## danny877 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: neueinsteiger in sachen echolt*

ich habe mein Lowrance X-125 damals bei Ebay für 290 EUR ersteigern können und bin rundum zufrieden mit dem Teil. Hatte mich zuvor auch mit der Cuda Serie beschäftigt. Bevor Du für 300 EUR ein 138,168 oder 242 kaufst, würde ich an Deiner Stelle 80-100 EUR drauf legen und dafür neu ein Lowrance X-135 zulegen! Das spielt dann in einer anderen Liga als die Cuda teile.

Wenn Du nicht soviel Geld ausgeben möchtest und es Dir reicht die Kanten im Rhein zu finden empfehle ich Dir mal bei Blinker.de im 2 Jahres Prämiem-Abo nachzuschauen.

Dort erhälst Du für: 94,20 + 49,00 ein 2 Jahres Blinker-Abo inkl. einem Eagle Cuda 242 inkl.Umbausatz zum portablen Gebrauch mit Saugnapfhalterung, HiPower-Akku und Automatik-Ladegerät.


----------



## Pilkman (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: neueinsteiger in sachen echolt*

Hi,

kleine Bemerkung am Rande: Ein wirklich simpel funktionierendes Echolot gibt es praktisch nicht, man kommt bei KEINEM Gerät um etwas Studium der Gebrauchsanweisung, eigene Versuche und Gespräche mit erfahrenden Usern  drumrum.

Einen Automatikmodus gibt es bei allen mir bekannten Geräten, aber optimale Ergebnisse liefert ein Echolot eigentlich nur, wenn man der Elektronik per manuellen Einstellungen etwas die Arbeit vorgibt. Und das braucht halt die oben genannte Eingewöhnungsphase. Aber keine keine Angst, das ist wirklich nicht so schwer, wie es sich vielleicht anhört. #6

Ansonsten kann ich meinem Vorposter nur zustimmen, vom Preisleistungsverhältnis ist das Lowrance X-125 für etwas über 300 Euronen für Deine Zwecke perfekt und schlägt die vergleichsweise wenig günstigeren Cudas um Längen, was die Anzeigegenauigkeit und die Leistungsfähigkeit angeht.

Wenn es etwas günstiger sein soll (ca. 250 Euronen), schau Dir mal das Fisheasy 320 von Eagle an. 320 Bildpunkte vertikal und horizontal, 1.500 Watt Spitzensendeleistung und 16 Graustufen hat das Teil in den technischen Daten, geringer würde ich persönlich nicht ran gehen. #6


----------



## planlos13 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: neueinsteiger in sachen echolt*

danke für die antworten!

denke ich tendiere zu dem x125, ist den bei dem der grund gut zu erkennen und wie ist das mit der bedienfreundlichkeit, eher komplieziert oder doch etwas schwerer ?
klar braucht man etwas übung, aber auf so n super komplieziertes ding kann ich ehrlich gesagt verzichten!


----------



## Pilkman (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: neueinsteiger in sachen echolt*



planlos13 schrieb:


> ... denke ich tendiere zu dem x125, ist den bei dem der grund gut zu erkennen und wie ist das mit der bedienfreundlichkeit, eher komplieziert oder doch etwas schwerer ...



Hi,

das X-125 wäre auf jeden Fall eine sehr gute Entscheidung, ich habe dieses Echolot auch und kann es für den Süßwassergebrauch und gemäßigte Salzwassereinsätze auf der Ostsee absolut weiter empfehlen. #6

Wenn Du schon mal ein wenig mit dem X-125 "herumspielen" und Einstellungen und die Menüführung etc. testen willst, würde ich mir an Deiner Stelle einmal den Emulator von Lowrance für das X-125 herunterladen und installieren. Damit kannst Du dich in der Theorie mit dem Echolot vertraut machen und alles probieren.

Zur Download-Seite: http://www.lowrance.com/Downloads/Emulators/default.asp

Am PC sieht das Ganze dann so wie in der Anlage aus... #h


----------



## tknipser (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: neueinsteiger in sachen echolt*

Beschäftige mich auch gerade mit der Anschaffung eines Echolotes. Es wird wohl auch ein Lowrance werden. Meint ihr der Aufpreis vom X-125 zum X-135 lohnt sich? Kann man diese Echolote auch auf der Ostsee nutzen?


----------



## danny877 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: neueinsteiger in sachen echolt*



tknipser schrieb:


> Beschäftige mich auch gerade mit der Anschaffung eines Echolotes. Es wird wohl auch ein Lowrance werden. Meint ihr der Aufpreis vom X-125 zum X-135 lohnt sich? Kann man diese Echolote auch auf der Ostsee nutzen?


 
lt. einigen Leuten mit denen ich mich unterhalten habe auf jedenfall JA. Das x-135 soll nochmals deutlich bessere Leistung haben. Hätte ich damals die Info schon gehabt hätte ich mir sicherlich auch das x-135 oder gleich ein Farb-Echolot gekauft. Klar sind die Echolote auf der Ostsee zu nutzen!


----------



## Pilkman (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: neueinsteiger in sachen echolt*

Yupp, Hauptunterschied zwischen dem X-125 und dem X-135 ist die Spitzensendeleistung, die beim 125er bei 2.400 Watt und beim 135er bei 4.000 Watt liegt - displaytechnisch wird man da außer der weißen Hintergrundbeleuchtung beim 135er keine Unterschiede bemerken.

Für die Angelei auf der Ostsee mit Tiefen, die in der Regel unter 30 Meter liegen, reicht auch das X-125.


----------



## omer (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: neueinsteiger in sachen echolt*

*Humminbird 565!*

 das tolle daran ist die Auflösung von 640 Vertical. Das ist auch einer der wichtigsten Punkte bei einen Echo. Denn was nützt dir die große Leistung, wenn du die Strukturen nicht fein genug aufgelöst bekommst.

     5" (127mm) Bildschirmdiagonale, 16 Graustufen
 *640V* x 320H Bildpunkte
     FSTN LCD Bildschirm mit 16 Graustufen
     DualBeam Heckgeber XHS-9-20-T/XNT-9-20-T mit 20°(200kHz & 60°(83kHz) Sendekegeln
     Sendeleistung 2000W PTP & 250W RMS
     Erreichbare Tiefe 240m
*Übersicht der technischen Daten*

5" (12,7 cm) Bildschirmdiagonale
Gehäusemaße: H 17,8 x B 18,4 x T 10,2 cm
Hintergrundbeleuchtung und wasserdicht
Temperaturfühler ist bei allen Standardgebern inkludiert
Geschwindigkeitssensor anschließbar (Tagesmeilenzähler)
Gerätehalterung mit Quick-Lösemechanismus, neig- und drehbar
Stromspannung 10-20 Volt
Teilbarer Bildschirm mit Zoomfunktion
Große Digitalziffernansicht, zuschaltbar und gewünschte Informationen auswählbar
Fish ID (Fischsymbol) mit Tiefangabe auswählbar
Echtzeit-Echolotfenster am rechten Bildschirmrand zuschaltbar
Echolot-Signalverstärkung
X-Press-Menüsystem, für den direkten Zugriff auf die wichtigsten Menüpunkte. Deutsche Menüführung
Target Separation, Echo-Trennung von dicht aneinanderliegenden Objekten ab einer Distanz von ca. 64mm (2,5")
Kostenpunkt: 350,-€


----------



## huberghr (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: neueinsteiger in sachen echolt*

Ich kann das X125 nur empfehlen!! Ist wirklich gut für das Süsswasser und reicht von der Sendeleistung vollkommen aus !!

Gruss
Gerd


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: neueinsteiger in sachen echolt*

ja das x-125 ist enial. aber auch bei eagle gibt es vergleichbare echolote wie zum beispiel das eagle fishmark2.
farbecholote halte ich für dumm, mit den schwarz weißen fangen wir genausoviel fisch und das mit der farbe ist nur wieder ein teil mehr, was kaputt gehen kann


----------



## planlos13 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: neueinsteiger in sachen echolt*

so, das x 125 ist bestellt#6|supergri#6, mal schauen was man alles damit anstellen kann


----------



## tknipser (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: neueinsteiger in sachen echolt*

Mein X-135 in der portablen Version ist schon da, mir fehlen nur noch Akku, Ladegerät und Saugnapf.


----------



## Edte (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: neueinsteiger in sachen echolt*

Hallo Leute hätte da auch mal ne frage zu, fahre im September nach Norwegen und wollte mir vorher ein Echolot zulegen!

Mein Auswahl ist bisher das Lowrance X - 135.

Nun meine Frage ist das gute Gerät für Norwegen geeignet?

MfG Edte


----------



## Lonny (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: neueinsteiger in sachen echolt*

|wavey:

Natürlich ist das X135 Ausreichend aber warum muss es immer Lowrance sein ?
Schon mal über ein humminbird nachgedacht ß



Daniel


----------



## Edte (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: neueinsteiger in sachen echolt*

Na dann geb doch mal Tips welches humminbird ??


MfG


----------



## Echolotzentrum (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: neueinsteiger in sachen echolt*

Hallo,

nur ein kleiner Kommentar zum Thema Sendeleistung:

Ich war am Freitag mit meinem Kajak auf dem Wasser und habe 4 verschiedene Echolote zum Testen mitgenommen. Verschiedene Leistungsstufen von 1500 -2000 - 2400 -4000 Watt.
Auf den gemachten Fotos kann man von "Schweigen im Wald" bis zu " Ich sehe alles" erkennen. 
Auf den einfachen Geräten konnte man teilweise außer der Bodenstruktur nur wenig erkennen. Bei den richtig guten Humminbirds waren Wasserpflanzen, Fische zwischen den Wasserpflanzen und Bodenhärten präzise zu erkennen. Sogar beim Alter der Geräteserien gab es Unterschiede. Die Aktuelleren waren schneller und präziser.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Lonny (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: neueinsteiger in sachen echolt*

Hallo,

Also ich würde dir zum 717 oder 727 raten !

717 Sendeleistung 2400 W für erreichbare Tiefen bis ca. 300m 
727 Sendeleistung 4000 W für erreichbare Tiefen bis ca. 450m 

Aber ich gebe dir noch einen Tip schreibe mal dem Thomas Schlageter ne Mail der Vertreibt schon über jahre Echolote der wirt dir bestimmt weiter helfen  Benutzername :Echolotzentrum telefon nummer:  *05255 - 934700 *

*Ich habe gesehen das du aus Rostock kommst *
*Ich Wohne in Schwaan *




Grüße: Daniel


----------



## Edte (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: neueinsteiger in sachen echolt*

So war heute mal in einem Angelgeschäft bei uns vor Ort und da wurde mir das Eagle Sea Finder 320 DF

gezeigt von welchen ich auch sehr angetan bin !!

Und es scheint auch Norwegentauglich zu sein.

Nun meine Frage wer kennt das gute Teil und hat Erfahrungen damit?

Jo komme aus dem wunderschönen Rostock, dann mal schöne Grüße nach Schwaan.


MfG Edte


----------



## Oly (3. August 2007)

*AW: neueinsteiger in sachen echolt*

Hi!

Ich habe das Eagle SeaFinder 480DF. Das habe ich gebraucht günstig (zumindest fürn Echo) bekommen.

Ich hatte leihweise auch mal das 320er. Die Auflösung ist halt ein wenig schlechter, auf dem 480 kann man halt mehr sehen.

Zudem hat es eine höhere Sendeleistung (4000 W Spitze) und die DF können zwei Frerquenzbereiche abdecken (50 khz für Tiefwasser/ z.B. Norwegen und auch 200 khz für Flachwasserberiche z.B. unsere Stauseen)

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Eagle, ist übrigens aus dem gleichen Hause wie Lowrance nur ein wenig einfacher gehalten (Anschlüsse billiger und keine PC-Anschlüsse). Kosten tuts dafür erheblich weniger.

Wenns also um Thema Eagle geht, kann ich dies nur emphelen.
Ob jetzt das 320 oder doch nen größeres Modell ist die Frage der Dicke der Geldbörse. Für Norwegen sind die DF Modelle am besten geeignet.


----------

